# Is it possible to use uDMX with ETCnomad?



## Ethan Nunn (Sep 13, 2018)

Hello

The question is all the detail I have. 

We can, as a school, buy a Gadget II, but if we are able to use our uDMX dongle, that’d be great. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Crisp image (Sep 13, 2018)

Ethan Nunn said:


> Hello
> 
> The question is all the detail I have.
> 
> ...


As a school you would be entitled to buy an education pack which comes with a 512 address key and a gadget II. It is great value at $250usd or whatever the currency conversion is for Gbp. Look it up. I am sure you will be surprised.
Regards
Geoff


----------



## alexanderjoseph (Sep 13, 2018)

There is a fundamental difference between a dongle and an interface.
uDMX is an Interface and not a dongle 
A dongle is a software protection device and basically helps the developer to get money for the work they are doing.
Some manufacturers combine their interface with a dongle.


----------



## Ethan Nunn (Sep 13, 2018)

alexanderjoseph said:


> There is a fundamental difference between a dongle and an interface.
> uDMX is an Interface and not a dongle
> A dongle is a software protection device and basically helps the developer to get money for the work they are doing.
> Some manufacturers combine their interface with a dongle.



It is a USB to DMX dongle, and used the uDMX interface to send signals. Would it be possible to use it with Nomad?


----------



## sk8rsdad (Sep 13, 2018)

ETCNomad does not support third-party USB-to-DMX adapters. As others have already responded, purchase a Gadget II if you want to go the USB-to-DMX adapter route.

Another option for ETCnomad is an E1.31 (sACN) or Art-Net DMX gateway. They can be found for less than the cost of a Gadget if you don't need RDM or the ability to update ETC device firmware.


----------



## Mac Hosehead (Sep 13, 2018)

sk8rsdad said:


> Another option for ETCnomad is an E1.31 (sACN) or Art-Net DMX gateway. They can be found for less than the cost of a Gadget if you don't need RDM or the ability to update ETC device firmware.


If you have a uDMX interface and a spare computer you can make an ArtNet to DMX node.
https://www.illutzmination.de/udmxartnet.html?&L=1


----------



## Ethan Nunn (Sep 14, 2018)

This is true; however, it would be more cost effective to buy the Student Package at £250 as oppose to the key to make this possible at £410, I think.


----------

